# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Mehmet Öz'ün Afrika Mangosu Ölümlere sebep oluyor ve

## anau

*

Dünyaca ünlü Türk doktor Mehmet Öz'ün televizyon programında zayıflamak isteyenlere "Afrika Mangosu Hapı" tavsiye etmesi sonrası internette bu hapı satan binlerce site türedi.*


Sonunda ABD hükümeti, "1 milyar dolarlık bir dolandırıcılık var. 4 haftada 12 kilo verdiren bir hap imkansızdır" açıklaması yaptı. 

Vatan gazetesinden Uğur Koçbaş'ın haberine göre Türkiye'de zayıflamak isteyen kişileri hedef alan "Altın Çilek Hapı" çılgınlığının bir benzeri de ABD'de yaşanıyor. Nedeni ise ABD'de yaşayan dünyaca ünlü Türk kalp cerrahı Mehmet Öz'ün televizyon programında tavsiye ettiği bir zayıflama hapı. 

Her şey Doktor Öz'ün geçtiğimiz aylarda yayınlanan TV programında, "Afrika Mangosu hapı tam bir mucize. Herkesin ilaç dolabında mutlaka bulunmalı. Günde 2 tablet alarak egzersiz yapmadan ve yediklerinizden taviz vermeden 28 günde 4-5 kilo verebilirsiniz" demesiyle başladı. İlacın kolesterol ve şeker değerlerini de düşürdüğünü söyledi. 

ABD'nin en etkin 100 kişisi arasında gösterilen ve tavsiyeleri milyonlar tarafından dikkate alınan Türk doktorun bu açıklamasından sonra yemeklerden yarım saat önce alındığında açlık hissini bastırdığı iddia edilen hapın satışları adeta patladı. 1 aylık kullanım için 60 tablet içeren hap 50-70 dolardan kapışıldı. Bu arada satış furyasından faydalanmak isteyen binlerce dolandırıcı site ortaya çıktı. Çin'den getirildiği belirtilen sahte Afrika Mangosu hapları yüzlerce dolardan internette satılmaya başlandı. 
*
UZMANLARDAN TEPKİ
*Bu sırada sağlık uzmanları da Mehmet Öz'ün tavsiyesine şüpheyle yaklaştıklarını belirten açıklamalar yaptı. İnternet forumlarında Öz'ün etkinliği Kamerun'da sadece 40 kişi üzerinde yapılmış bir deneyle 'kanıtlanan' bir hapı önermesi tartışıldı, hatta Türk doktorun hapın üreticisinden yüklü bir miktar para almış olabileceği iddiası dile getirildi. Öz ise, kilo vermek isteyen kişileri internetteki sahte sitelere karşı dikkatli olmaya çağırdı.

ABD'nin en prestijli gazetelerinden Washington Post, geçtiğimiz hafta konuyla ilgili olarak bir araştırmacı gazeteciliğe imza attı ve "Altın Çilek (Acai Berry) ve Afrika Mangosu (African Mango) hapı sattığını söyleyen yüzlerce sahte internet sitesi var ve bu durum büyüklüğü 1 milyar dolara ulaşan bir dolandırıcılığa sebep oluyor" ifadelerini içeren bir haber yayınladı.

Sonunda ABD Ticaret Komisyonu duruma el koymak zorunda kaldı. Komisyon, önceki gün "Tüketici Alarmı" koduyla yayınladığı bildiride Amerikan halkına çağrıda bulunarak bu hapları satan sitelerden uzak durmaları çağrısı yaptı. Bildiride, "Bu sitelerde okuduğunuz bilgilerin tümü yalandır. 4 haftada 12-13 kilo verdiren bir hap tıbben imkansızdır" ifadeleri kullandıldı. 

*40 MİLYAR DOLARLIK ZAYIFLAMA SEKTÖRÜ
*Dünyada obezite vakalarının görüldüğü ülkeler arasında ilk 5'te yer alan ABD'de, diyet ve zayıflama endüstrisi 40 milyar dolar gibi dev bir sektör haline gelmiş durumda. Amerikan halkının yüzde 58'inin zayıflamaya çalıştığı ancak bunda başarısız olduğu belirtiliyor.

----------


## anau

*Komaya sokan zayıflama hapı 33 gün sonra öldürdü*


11.08.2012
"Bir ayda 5 kilo zayıflatıyor" diye satılan Afrikan Mango hapının Nilüfer Gülmez'i 33 gün önce komaya soktuğu iddia edilmişti. Genç kadın dün yaşamını yitirdi.
Balıkesir'de zayıflama hapı içtikten sonra rahatsızlanarak yoğun bakıma alınan 35 yaşındaki Nilüfer Gülmez, 33 gündür süren yaşam mücadelesini kaybetti. Bir güvenlik şirketinin ortağı olan Gülmez, temmuz ayında zayıflama ürünü kullanmaya başladıktan sonra rahatsızlanmıştı. Kalbi duran Nilüfer Gülmez, doktorların müdahalesi sonucu yeniden hayata döndürülerek yoğun bakıma alınmıştı. Dün yaşamını yitiren Gülmezin ağabeyi İbrahim Gülmez ise, Balıkesir Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın olayla ilgili başlattığı soruşturma kapsamında kardeşinin ölümüyle ilgili sebep olanlardan davacı olacaklarını bildirdi. Gülmez'in zayıflamak için 'Afrikan Mango' isimli bir ürünü kullandığı açıklanırken, Sağlık Bakanlığı konuyla ilgili "Besin desteği ya da 'takviye edici gıda' adı altında izin alıp bilimsel herhangi bir veriye ve çalışmaya dayanmayan, bitkisel tedavi edici ürün olarak piyasaya sunulan ürünlerin tehlikeli olduğunu bir kez daha hatırlatırız" uyarısında bulunmuştu. 

'AĞIR METALLER İÇERİYOR' DİYE TOPLATILMIŞTI
Tarım Bakanlığı'nca onaylı olduğu belirtilen ürünle ilgili Sağlık Bakanlığı "Ağır metal içeriyor" uyarısı yapmış, Nilüfer Gülmez'in kullandığı hapla aynı seri numaradaki kutular Balıkesir'deki eczanelerden toplatılarak incelemeye alınmıştı.

Kaynak: http://www.sabah.com.tr/Yasam/2012/0...-sonra-oldurdu

----------


## anau

*Mango özlü zayıflama hapı komaya soktu*


23.07.2012
Balıkesir'de radyodan duyarak sipariş ettiği mango özlü zayıflama hapını kullandıktan sonra hastanelik olan 35 yaşındaki Nilüfer Gülmez 16 gündür yaşam mücadelesi verirken, Sağlık Bakanlığı Gülmez'i hastanelik eden ilacı incelemeye aldı. Nilüfer Gülmez (35), 59 liraya satıldığı söylenirken 23 liraya aldığı zayıflama hapını 2 gün kullandıktan sonra rahatsızlandı. Çarpıntısı olduğunu fark eden genç kadın, ilaç içmeyi bıraktı. Bir hafta sonra da komaya girdi. Balıkesir Devlet Hastanesi Başhekimi Opr. Dr. Hasan Hocaoğlu, hastanın makineye bağlı ve durumunun ağır oldu

Kaynak: Mango özlü zayıflama hapı komaya soktu - Sabah

----------


## anau

DR. MEHMET ÖZ DOMUZ GRİBİ MİLYONERİ Mİ OLDU 

Yeni Şafak yazarı İbrahim Karagül Dr. Mehmet Öz'le ilgili İlginç bir iddia ortaya attı.

İbrahim Karagül/ Yeni Şafak

Dr. Mehmet Öz, 'domuz gribi' milyoneri mi oldu?

Domuz gribi kabusu devam ederken, salgından ölenlerin sayısı hızla artarken, aşı üzerine tartışmalar hastalığın da önüne geçerken, resmi merciler üzerinden bir tür korku kampanyası yürütülürken, aşı üreten firmalar milyar dolarlık anlaşmalar yaparken, insanlar en hassas oldukları noktada ikilem içinde bırakılırken, biyoterör ve biyolojik savaş kavramlarının günlük hayatımıza yerleştiği bir dönemde, salgın sadece sağlık konusu olmaktan çıkıyor. Domuz gribi türü bulaşıcı hastalıklar artık güvenlik konusu, ekonomi konusu haline geliyor.

Başından beri domuz gribiyle, aşı çalışmalarıyla, korku ve pazar kampanyalarıyla ilgili gelişmeleri günlük izlemeye çalışıyorum. Böyle olunca da her ayrıntı dikkatimi çekiyor. Bugün, bazılarına ayrıntı, bazılarına ise skandal gibi gelecek bir iddiayı buraya taşımak istiyorum. Dev ilaç firmaları ülkeleri haraca bağlarken, sadece bir şirket elli ülkeyle anlaşma yaparken, bireysel yatırımcıların da yüksek kazanç getiren bu sektöre yöneldiği bir gerçek. Ama yatırımcılardan bazılarının domuz gribi aşısı yapılması yönündeki kampanyalarda öne çıkan isimler olması oldukça rahatsız edici. Dünyaca ünlü Türk kalp cerrahı Mehmet Öz'den söz ediyorum. Ortada bir iddia var ve ben bugün bu iddiayı buraya taşıyorum.

Dr. Öz'ü anlatmaya gerek yok. Hemen hepiniz tanıyorsunuz. Milenyumun doktoru ve dünyanın en iyi tanıdığı kalp doktorlarından biri gibi sıfatlarla tanımlanıyor. Kalp cerrahisinde robot programını ilk uygulayan kişi olan genç bilim adamı, 1999 Davos Dünya Ekonomik Forumu'nda 'Yarının Lideri' olarak seçildi. 350'nin üstünde orijinal yayına, kitaplara, makalelere ve birçok patente sahip. CNN, NBC, ABC ve CBS'de birçok kez yer alan Öz 1996'da 'Yılın Amerikan-Türk Adamı' seçildi. Biyolojik yaş tespitini içeren ve dev bir sektöre dönüşen RealAge salgınının öncü isimlerinden biri. Sadece kalp doktoru değil, yaşamın sırlarını, ömür uzatma yöntemlerini kısaca insanların merakını ve ilgisini uyandıracak her konuyu bilen kişi Mehmet Öz. Beş yıl boyunca Oprah Winfrey'le televizyon şovu yaptı. Ünü bütün Amerika'ya, dünyaya yayıldı.

Her neyse. Türkiye'nin gurur duyduğu isimlerden biri yani. Diğer yetenekleri benim ilgi alanıma hiç girmiyor. Peki neden şimdi ilgimi çekti?

Her ne kadar domuz gribi aşısı hakkında; “ABD'de bu konuyla ilgili büyük kavga var. Hatta kavga aile içinde bile yaşanıyor. Ben doktor olarak şahsen destekliyorum. Kendim aşı oldum ama eşim kabul etmiyor. Kararım hamile kadınlar ve küçük çocukların aşı olması şart” dese de, aşı kampanyasında vitrin isimlerden biri olduğu söyleniyor. Ama mesele bu değil. Hakkında yazılan bir yazıda, Dr. Öz'ün, aşı üreten bir şirketin hisselerinden yüklü miktarda alım yaptığı iddiası ortaya atılıyor.

Mesleki kıskançlık ya da başka sebepleri elbette göz önünde bulunduruyoruz. Yine de bu kadar hassas bir konuda, insanlara yol gösterirken, sağlıklı yaşamın sırlarını anlatırken bunu yatırıma dönüştürmek, hem de aşı üzerinden karlı bir işe girişmek anlaşılır bir şey değil.

NaturalNews Editorü Mike Adams'ın 10 Kasım tarihli yazısında, Dr. Öz'ün, aşı teknolojisi üreten SIGA Technologies şirketinin 150 bin hissesini aldığı, ortalama 1.35'ten aldığı hisselerin değerinin bugün 7.10 dolar olduğu öne sürülüyor. Yazıda; televizyonlarda herkese aşı yaptırması konusunda telkinlerde bulunan, domuz gribi korkusunu besleyen Öz'ün bu korkuyu yatırıma dönüştürdüğü, yatırımdan milyonlarca dolar kazanacağı iddia ediliyor.

Dr. Öz'ün hisseleriyle ilgili iddialara kanıt olarak da Oprah research results from Joseph Culligan adresi kaynak gösteriliyor. SIGA'nın kendi sitesinde de konuyla ilgili bilgilere yer veriliyor. Şirketin domuz gribi aşısı üretmediği, aşı teknolojileri ürettiği, gelecekte ortaya çıkacak hastalıklar üzerine çalıştığı söyleniyor. Yani geleceğin aşısını üretmeye odaklanmış.

Yazar, Mehmet Öz'ü H1N1 korkusuna yatırım yapmakla, herkesi aşı olmaya çağırırken korkuyu yatırıma dönüştürmekle suçluyor. Ona göre Öz, büyük ilaç pazarının vitrin adamı, hem RealAge sektörü hem aşı kampanyalarında milyon dolarlar dönüyor. Yazıyı (Conflicts of interest? Dr. Mehmet Oz owns 150,000 option shares in vaccine technology company) adresinden okuyanlar, iddialarla ilgili kaynaklara da ulaşabilirler.

Türkiye'de domuz gribiyle ilgili endişeleri biliyoruz, bir çokları aşıyı hastalıktan daha tehlikeli görüyor. Büyük ilaç firmalarının milyarlarca dolarlık domuz gribi aşısı anlaşmaları yaptığı bir dönemde, insanların güvenini ve sevgisini kazanan isimlerle ilgili iddialar elbette çok önemli. Kimseyi suçlama niyetinde değiliz. Ancak, sağlık alanında kendisine duyulan güveni yatırıma dönüştürmek sorgulanması gereken bir durum. Biz sadece iddiaları gündeme taşıdık.

----------


## anau

*
Dr. Mehmet Öz'ün Afrika Mangosu zayıflatır mı? Yoksa buda acı biber, altın çilek gibi*





> Afrika Mangosu zayıflatırmı? Yoksa buda acı biber, altın çilek gibi uyduruk bir ürün mü?Hocam bizi bu konuda aydınlatırmısınız.


Dr. Mehmet Öz tarafından üretilen Afrika Mangosu yüksek oranda şeker içerir ve asla zayıflatıcı özeliği yoktur, aksine mangoyu aşırı tüketenlerde kilo alma problemi çıkar, fakat asla zayıflatıcı değildir.Daha önce nasıl ki Altın çilek ile birçok firma köşeyi döndü ise bu da bir köşe dönme operasyonudur, başka birşey değil.Bu Altın çilekten öncede beşibir yerde zayıflama çayı dediler insanlar aylarca biberiye, funda, mate, kekik ve yeşil çay karışımı zayıflatıcı olduğu iddea edilen çaylar satıldı.Benden bu beşibir yerde denilen çayı istediklerin de bu bitki karışımı zayıflatmaz.Sonra pişman olursunuz dedim ve insanalr 3-4 ay bu çay karışımı kullandıktan sonra zayıflamayınca bana siz haklıymışsınız dediler.Fakat bazıları köşeyi döndü yani zengin oldular.Şimdi sırada Afrika Mangosu var ve bazıları yine haksız kazanç elde edecek.Bizim millet bunu hak ediyor mu diyeceksiniz, valla herhalde hak ediyoruz.Maydanoz, Limon ve Lahananın zayıflattığı kilinik araştımalarla belgelenmiş.Bende Maydanozlu limon suyu üretim, faakt bizim ürünümüz tutulmadı?Etkili olduğu halde neden tuutlmadı, çünkü reklam yapacak bütçemiz yok.Türk Milleti televizyon için günde 8 saat zaman ayırırken kitap okumak için 4 saniye zaman ayırmaktadır.Bu nedenle de kandırlmayı hakediyoruz.

Ben Altın Çilek hakkındada uyarıda bulunmuştum metin aşağıda 

Altın Çilek veya Güvefenerinin asla zayıflatıcı bir özeliği yoktur, neden ve kim bu iddayı ortaya attı anlamış değilim.Ben yıllar önce bitki hakkında birşeyler yazayım dedim fakat bitki hakkında klinik araştırma yok, komisyon e tarafında bitki hakkında monografi yayınlanmamış, homoepatide ve aromaterapide kullanılmamış.Gerekli görmediğim için bilgi vermedim, fakat aylardı bu bitkilerden bahsedilmektedir, bunu da anlamış değilim.Bazı dostların şu Altın Çilek furyasında bizde nasiplenelim, hammaddesi beli hemen bizde kaspsülünü üretelim dediler.Bende bana bu işin sonunda küfedecekse kullananlar ben bu işe girmem dedim.Günümüzde bir çok ülkede Güvefeneri meyve olarak tüketiliyor, zayıflatıcı bir özeliği yok.Kim neden bunu iddea ediyor. Ben bir firma ile Mart 2010 da bayilik sözleşmesi yapmıştım tam 3.000 000 USD lık,Ben onlara ürün yetiştiremeyince bizim kolilerle başka ürünler gönderdiler hastalara.Hastalar sizin gönderdiğiniz hap, damala, draje ve kapsüllerin yantesininden daha kötü olduk diyince şaşırdım ve biz hap, damala, draje üretmiyoruz dedim.Onlarda sizin kolilerle geliyor ürünler diyince bu sahtekarlığı yapan firma ile ilişkimi bitirdim ve bayilik anlaşmasını çöpe attım.Bir insanın sağlı benim için 3. 000. 000 usd den daha önemlidir.Şimdi Altın Çilekten kim zayıflamış çok merak ediyorum bundan tam bir yıl önce de beşi bir yerde diyerek insanları dolandırdılar o günlerde ben gerekli uyarıyı yaptım, sonra kullananlar pişman oldu.Bu beşibir yerde mucizesinden bahseden şarlatan prof. sanki formülü kendi söylememiş gibi halla utanmadan çok trajlı gazete ve çok retingli tv lerde dolaşıyor.Ne yapalım burası Türkiye





*100 Gr. Mangonun Besin Değerleri*

Analizler
100 gr. Mango

Su (g)
81,71

Enerji (kcal)
65

Enerji (kj)
272

Protein (g)
0,51

Yağ (g)
0,27

Karbonhidrat (g)
17,00

Lif (g)
1,8

*MİNERALLER*

Kalsiyum (mg)
10

Demir (mg)
0,13

Magnezyum (mg)
9

Fosfor (mg)
11

Potasyum (mg)
156

Sodyum (mg)
2

Çinko (mg)
0,04

Bakır (mg)
0,110

Manganez (mg)
0,027

Selenyum (mcg)
0,6

*VİTAMİN*

Vitamin C (mg)
27,7

Tiamin (mg)
0,058

Riboflavin (mg)
0,057

Niasin (mg)
0,584

Pantoteknik asit (mg)
0,160

Vitamin B-6 (mg)
0,134

Toplam folik asit (mcg)
14

Vitamin B-12 (mcg)
0,00

Vitamin A, IU (IU)
3894

Vitamin A, RE (mcg_RE)
389

Vitamin E (mg_ATE)
1,120


Mangonun birleşimi % 81,71 su ve % 17 karbonhidrat yani şeker içerir, şekerli bir meyve asla zayıflatmaz.

----------


## anau

*
Dr. Öz’ün diyet hapı ABD’yi karıştırdı!
Uğur KOÇBAŞ / VATAN



*Dünyaca ünlü Türk doktor Mehmet Öz’ün televizyon programında zayıflamak isteyenlere “Afrika Mangosu Hapı” tavsiye etmesi sonrası internette bu hapı satan binlerce site türedi. Sonunda ABD hükümeti, “1 milyar dolarlık bir dolandırıcılık var. 4 haftada 12 kilo verdiren bir hap imkansızdır” açıklaması yaptı.

Türkiye’de zayıflamak isteyen kişileri hedef alan “Altın Çilek Hapı” çılgınlığının bir benzeri de ABD’de yaşanıyor. Nedeni ise ABD’de yaşayan dünyaca ünlü Türk kalp cerrahı Mehmet Öz’ün televizyon programında tavsiye ettiği bir zayıflama hapı. Her şey Doktor Öz’ün geçtiğimiz aylarda yayınlanan TV programında, “Afrika Mangosu hapı tam bir mucize. Herkesin ilaç dolabında mutlaka bulunmalı. Günde 2 tablet alarak egzersiz yapmadan ve yediklerinizden taviz vermeden 28 günde 4-5 kilo verebilirsiniz” demesiyle başladı. İlacın kolesterol ve şeker değerlerini de düşürdüğünü söyledi. ABD’nin en etkin 100 kişisi arasında gösterilen ve tavsiyeleri milyonlar tarafından dikkate alınan Türk doktorun bu açıklamasından sonra yemeklerden yarım saat önce alındığında açlık hissini bastırdığı iddia edilen hapın satışları adeta patladı. 1 aylık kullanım için 60 tablet içeren hap 50-70 dolardan kapışıldı. Bu arada satış furyasından faydalanmak isteyen binlerce dolandırıcı site ortaya çıktı. Çin’den getirildiği belirtilen sahte Afrika Mangosu hapları yüzlerce dolardan internette satılmaya başlandı. 

Uzmanlardan tepki

Bu sırada sağlık uzmanları da Mehmet Öz’ün tavsiyesine şüpheyle yaklaştıklarını belirten açıklamalar yaptı. İnternet forumlarında Öz’ün etkinliği Kamerun’da sadece 40 kişi üzerinde yapılmış bir deneyle ‘kanıtlanan’ bir hapı önermesi tartışıldı, hatta Türk doktorun hapın üreticisinden yüklü bir miktar para almış olabileceği iddiası dile getirildi. Öz ise, kilo vermek isteyen kişileri internetteki sahte sitelere karşı dikkatli olmaya çağırdı. ABD’nin en prestijli gazetelerinden Washington Post, geçtiğimiz hafta konuyla ilgili olarak bir araştırmacı gazeteciliğe imza attı ve “Altın Çilek (Acai Berry) ve Afrika Mangosu (African Mango) hapı sattığını söyleyen yüzlerce sahte internet sitesi var ve bu durum büyüklüğü 1 milyar dolara ulaşan bir dolandırıcılığa sebep oluyor” ifadelerini içeren bir haber yayınladı. Sonunda ABD Ticaret Komisyonu duruma el koymak zorunda kaldı. Komisyon, önceki gün “Tüketici Alarmı” koduyla yayınladığı bildiride Amerikan halkına çağrıda bulunarak bu hapları satan sitelerden uzak durmaları çağrısı yaptı. Bildiride, “Bu sitelerde okuduğunuz bilgilerin tümü yalandır. 4 haftada 12-13 kilo verdiren bir hap tıbben imkansızdır” ifadeleri kullandıldı. 

40 milyar dolarlık zayıflama sektörü

Dünyada obezite vakalarının görüldüğü ülkeler arasında ilk 5’te yer alan ABD’de, diyet ve zayıflama endüstrisi 40 milyar dolar gibi dev bir sektör haline gelmiş durumda. Amerikan halkının yüzde 58’inin zayıflamaya çalıştığı ancak bunda başarısız olduğu belirtiliyor. 

Dr. Öz’den kilo verdiren ‘10 emir’

1) 19:30’dan sonra yemek yemeyi bırakın. 

2) Yemeği yavaş yeyin. Her lokmayı en az 20 kez çiğneyin. 

3) Haftada 1’den fazla kırmızı et tüketmeyin. 

4) Kırmızı etin yerine daha az doymuş yağ içeren tavuk eti ve balık tüketin. 

5) Dar kıyafetler giymeyin. İnsanlar kilo kaygısını bol kıyafetleri dar gelmeye başladığında duymaya başlar. 

6) Tabağınızdaki porsiyonları küçük tutun.

7) Size büyük gelen kıyafetleri dolabınızda tutmayın. 

8) Arkadaşınızın, kardeşinizin tabağından yemeyin. 

9) Bozuk para taşımayın. Abur cubur alma ihtimaliniz artmasın. 

10) Ayakta yemek yemeyin.

----------


## anau

“Mehmet Öz, grip korkusu yayıp milyon dolarları götürüyor” iddiası
Yeni Şafak yazarı İbrahim Karagül, ABD'de yaşayan ünlü Türk doktor Mehmet Öz'ü H1N1 korkusu yayarak, bu korku üzerinden kazanç elde etmekle suçladı.

Yeni Şafak yazarı İbrahim Karagül, ABD'de yaşayan ünlü Türk doktor Mehmet Öz'ün aşı teknolojileri geliştiren SIGA Technologies adlı şirketin 150 bin hissesini satın aldığını, hisselerin değerinin 1.35'ten 7.10 dolara çıktığı yazdı. Karagül, Mehmet Öz'ü H1N1 korkusu yayarak, bu korku üzerinden kazanç elde etmekle suçladı.

Karagül'ün yazısından ilgili bölüm:

"NaturalNews Editorü Mike Adams'ın 10 Kasım tarihli yazısında, Dr. Öz'ün, aşı teknolojisi üreten SIGA Technologies şirketinin 150 bin hissesini aldığı, ortalama 1.35'ten aldığı hisselerin değerinin bugün 7.10 dolar olduğu öne sürülüyor. Yazıda; televizyonlarda herkese aşı yaptırması konusunda telkinlerde bulunan, domuz gribi korkusunu besleyen Öz'ün bu korkuyu yatırıma dönüştürdüğü, yatırımdan milyonlarca dolar kazanacağı iddia ediliyor.

Dr. Öz'ün hisseleriyle ilgili iddialara kanıt olarak da Oprah research results from Joseph Culligan adresi kaynak gösteriliyor. SIGA'nın kendi sitesinde de konuyla ilgili bilgilere yer veriliyor. Şirketin domuz gribi aşısı üretmediği, aşı teknolojileri ürettiği, gelecekte ortaya çıkacak hastalıklar üzerine çalıştığı söyleniyor. Yani geleceğin aşısını üretmeye odaklanmış.

Yazar, Mehmet Öz'ü H1N1 korkusuna yatırım yapmakla, herkesi aşı olmaya çağırırken korkuyu yatırıma dönüştürmekle suçluyor. Ona göre Öz, büyük ilaç pazarının vitrin adamı, hem RealAge sektörü hem aşı kampanyalarında milyon dolarlar dönüyor. Yazıyı (Conflicts of interest? Dr. Mehmet Oz owns 150,000 option shares in vaccine technology company) adresinden okuyanlar, iddialarla ilgili kaynaklara da ulaşabilirler."

----------


## anau

*MEHMET ÖZ’ ÜN FOYASI ÇIKMAYA BAŞLADI*

Yayınlanma tarihi: *10 Temmuz 2011*






Vatan gazetesinden Uğur Koçbaş’ ın “Dr. Öz’ ün diyet hapı ABD’ yi karıştırdı” başlıklı haberi:
Türkiye’de zayıflamak isteyen kişileri hedef alan “Altın Çilek Hapı” çılgınlığının bir benzeri de ABD’de yaşanıyor. Nedeni ise ABD’de yaşayan dünyaca ünlü Türk kalp cerrahı Mehmet Öz’ün televizyon programında tavsiye ettiği bir zayıflama hapı. Her şey Doktor Öz’ün geçtiğimiz aylarda yayınlanan TV programında, “Afrika Mangosu hapı tam bir mucize. Herkesin ilaç dolabında mutlaka bulunmalı. Günde 2 tablet alarak egzersiz yapmadan ve yediklerinizden taviz vermeden 28 günde 4-5 kilo verebilirsiniz” demesiyle başladı. İlacın kolesterol ve şeker değerlerini de düşürdüğünü söyledi. ABD’nin en etkin 100 kişisi arasında gösterilen ve tavsiyeleri milyonlar tarafından dikkate alınan Türk doktorun bu açıklamasından sonra yemeklerden yarım saat önce alındığında açlık hissini bastırdığı iddia edilen hapın satışları adeta patladı. 1 aylık kullanım için 60 tablet içeren hap 50-70 dolardan kapışıldı. Bu arada satış furyasından faydalanmak isteyen binlerce dolandırıcı site ortaya çıktı. Çin’den getirildiği belirtilen sahte Afrika Mangosu hapları yüzlerce dolardan internette satılmaya başlandı.
*Uzmanlardan tepki*
Bu sırada sağlık uzmanları da Mehmet Öz’ün tavsiyesine şüpheyle yaklaştıklarını belirten açıklamalar yaptı. İnternet forumlarında Öz’ün etkinliği Kamerun’da sadece 40 kişi üzerinde yapılmış bir deneyle ‘kanıtlanan’ bir hapı önermesi tartışıldı, hatta Türk doktorun hapın üreticisinden yüklü bir miktar para almış olabileceği iddiası dile getirildi. Öz ise, kilo vermek isteyen kişileri internetteki sahte sitelere karşı dikkatli olmaya çağırdı. ABD’nin en prestijli gazetelerinden Washington Post, geçtiğimiz hafta konuyla ilgili olarak bir araştırmacı gazeteciliğe imza attı ve “Altın Çilek (Acai Berry) ve Afrika Mangosu (African Mango) hapı sattığını söyleyen yüzlerce sahte internet sitesi var ve bu durum büyüklüğü 1 milyar dolara ulaşan bir dolandırıcılığa sebep oluyor” ifadelerini içeren bir haber yayınladı. Sonunda ABD Ticaret Komisyonu duruma el koymak zorunda kaldı. Komisyon, önceki gün “Tüketici Alarmı” koduyla yayınladığı bildiride Amerikan halkına çağrıda bulunarak bu hapları satan sitelerden uzak durmaları çağrısı yaptı. Bildiride, “Bu sitelerde okuduğunuz bilgilerin tümü yalandır. 4 haftada 12-13 kilo verdiren bir hap tıbben imkansızdır” ifadeleri kullandıldı.
*40 milyar dolarlık zayıflama sektörü*
Dünyada obezite vakalarının görüldüğü ülkeler arasında ilk 5’te yer alan ABD’de, diyet ve zayıflama endüstrisi 40 milyar dolar gibi dev bir sektör haline gelmiş durumda. Amerikan halkının yüzde 58’inin zayıflamaya çalıştığı ancak bunda başarısız olduğu belirtiliyor.
*Dr. Öz’den kilo verdiren ‘10 emir’*
1) 19:30’dan sonra yemek yemeyi bırakın.
2) Yemeği yavaş yeyin. Her lokmayı en az 20 kez çiğneyin.
3) Haftada 1’den fazla kırmızı et tüketmeyin.
4) Kırmızı etin yerine daha az doymuş yağ içeren tavuk eti ve balık tüketin.
5) Dar kıyafetler giymeyin. İnsanlar kilo kaygısını bol kıyafetleri dar gelmeye başladığında duymaya başlar.
6) Tabağınızdaki porsiyonları küçük tutun.
7) Size büyük gelen kıyafetleri dolabınızda tutmayın.
 Arkadaşınızın, kardeşinizin tabağından yemeyin.
9) Bozuk para taşımayın. Abur cubur alma ihtimaliniz artmasın.
10) Ayakta yemek yemeyin.

Kaynak: Prof. Dr. Ahmet Rasim Küçükusta » MEHMET ÖZ’ ÜN FOYASI ÇIKMAYA BAŞLADI

----------


## anau

*Katil haplar her yerde!*

*Balıkesir’de genç bir kadının mango özlü zayıflama hapı kullandıktan sonra hayatını kaybetmesi tüm dikkatleri bu ilaçlara yöneltti. Uzmanlar internet ve eczanelerden kolaylıkla alınan ilaçların zararları konusunda vatandaşları uyarıyorin*






DAMLA YUR
Balıkesir’de Nilüfer Gülmez’in (35) mango özlü zayıflama hapı kullandıktan sonra kalbi durarak hayatını kaybetmesi, gözleri yine kontrolsüz satılan zayıflama haplarına çevirdi. Uzmanlar, internetve eczanelerden kolayca alınabilen bu ilaçların insan sağlığını son derece tehdit eden maddeler içerdiğini söylüyor. Türkiye Endokrinoloji ve Metabolizma Derneği Yönetim Kurulu Üyesi Prof. Dr. Sait Gönen, “Kimisi merkezi siniri sistemini etkileyerek depresyonlara hatta kişiyi intihara kadar sürüklerken, kimisi kalp ritmini bozarak kalbin durmasına sebep olur. Nilüfer Gülmez’in kullandığı ilaçta yoğun olarak bulunan Sibutramin maddesi kalbin ritmini bozabilen bir maddedir” diyor.

*35 gün direndi*
“Mango özlü” zayıflama hapı kullandıktan sonra kalp şikayetleri ile doktora giden Nilüfer Gülmez, yoğun bakımda geçirdiği 35 günün sonunda önceki gün hayatını kaybetmişti. Nilüfer Gülmez’in ortağı Fatih Murat Topçu, Gülmez’in ilacı günde 2 defa alarak sadece 2 gün kullandığını belirtti. Topçu, sözlerine şöyle devam etti:
“Nilüfer Hanım 1 Haziran’da kalp grafiği çektirdi, doktorlar ‘Hafif ritim bozukluğu çıktı bir problem yok’ dedi. Nilüfer Hanım’ın hala kalbi sıkışmaya devam ettiği için 6 gün sonra tekrar doktora gitti. Bu gidişinde doktorlar problemin ciddi olduğunu anlayıp Nilüfer Hanım’ı kalbin durma riski olanların bulunduğu kırmızı odaya aldılar. O gün günlerde Cuma’ydı. 2 saat o odada tuttuktan sonra ‘Eve gidebilirsin Pazartesi gel film çekeceğiz’ dediler. Eve gittikten bir gün sonra Cumartesi günü Nilüfer Hanım’ın kalbi durdu. Hastane bu insanı en riskli odaya aldıktan 2 saat sonra nasıl eve yollar, buna anlam veremiyoruz” dedi.

*Kolaylıkla alınabiliyor*
Sağlık Bakanlığı, obezite tedavisi için bazı zayıflama ilaçlarına izin verebiliyor. Tarım Bakanlığı’nın izin verdiği “bitki özlü” zayıflama hapları, asıl sorunu yaratıyor. Tarım Bakanlığı’nın onayını alan “bitki özlü” zayıflama hapları, eczanelerde de satılabiliyor. Gülmez’in ölümüne neden olan “mango özlü” zayıflama hapının satışı, dün aradığımız 4 eczanede sürüyordu. İnternet üzerinden satılan ve Tarım Bakanlığı onayı olmayan zayıflama hapları da bulunuyor. Dün itibariyle bu hapların da internet üzerinden satışı devam ediyordu.
Uzmanlar, Sağlık Bakanlığı’nın onayladığı zayıflama ilaçlarının sadece obezite tedavisinde kullanıldığını, Tarım Bakanlığı’nın onay verdiği “zayıflama hapları”nın ise ölümle sonuçlanabilen etkileri olduğunu söylüyor. Uzmanlar, “zayıflama haplarının” denetim ve onayının Sağlık Bakanlığı’na devredilmesi gerektiğini söylüyor.

Kullandığı zayıflama hapı nedeniyle kalbi duran ve 35 gündür yaşam mücadelesini kaybeden Nilüfer Gülmez toprağa verildi.

*‘Sağlık bakanlığı kontrolü sağlamalı’*
Türkiye Endokrinoloji ve Metabolizma Derneği Yönetim Kurulu Üyesi Prof. Dr. Sait Gönen, dünyada Amerikan Gıda ve İlaç Dairesi FDA tarafından onaylı 2 tane zayıflama ilacı olmasına rağmen piyasada çok sayıda sağlıksız zayıflama ilacının bulunduğu belirtti. Gönen, “Kilo verdirirken hastayı ölüme sürüklemeyecek sadece 2 ilaç vardır. Diğer hepsi birçok zarar verir. Kimisi merkezi siniri sistemini etkileyerek depresyona hatta kişiyi intihara kadar sürüklerken, kimisi kalp ritmini bozarak durmasına sebep olur. Nilüfer Gülmez’in kullandığı ilaçta yoğun olarak bulunan ‘sibutramin’ maddesi kalbin ritmini bozabilen bir maddedir. Sağlık Bakanlığı, kontrolü sağlamalı. Eczaneler sadece Sağlık Bakanlığı tarafından onaylanan ilaçları satmalıdır. Tarım Bakanlığı tarafından ruhsat verilen bitkesel hapların insanlara satılması devam edilirse bu tarzproblemlerle sık karşılaşılır” dedi.

*‘Gereksiz ve zararlı’* 
Beslenme ve diyet uzmanı Banu Kazanç ise “İnternette satılan zayıflama ilaçları suistimale son derece açık ürünler. Beslenme ve diyet uzmanları olarak bizler bu ilaçların gereksiz olduğu kadar zararlı da olduğunu sürekli söylüyoruz. Bu ilaçlar kalp, karaciğer, böbrekler üzerinde çok ciddi yan etkilere sahip. Bahsettiğim bu organlardan oluşan sebepler zaman zaman kişiyi ölüme kadar sürüklüyor” dedi.

----------


## anau

Bitkisel diyerek satılan bu tür ilaçların içinde ki kimyasal madde ölümlere sebep olmaktadır.Mango zaten zayıflatıcı değil aksine kilo aldırır, çünkü yüksek oranda şeker içerir.Bitkisel ilaçlardan asla ölüm olmaz oluyorsa kimyasal katkı maddesi içeriyor demktır.

----------

